# Fire Extinguishers - what kind?



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Since I'm doing an indoor (garage) haunt for the first time, I want to get a couple of fire extinguishers. I'm looking for something small (read: not expensive) to use in a haunt made of plywood and foam sheathing.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

You need an ABC fire extinguisher. The A covers combustibles like wood and foam, B is Flammable liquids which you don't need so much, and C is electrical which you will have. If you did have a fire you seriously need a 10 pound minimum to do anything about it. If you were in general industry or business, it is a 20 pound minimum, but several 10 pounds will be ok.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Home Depot carries sizes that are suitable for home use. Most are under $50.

Here is a good link for basic information:

http://www.usfa.fema.gov/citizens/home_fire_prev/extinguishers.shtm


----------



## Eerie Erie Haunts (Oct 8, 2013)

For the love of all that's holy, don't buy the fire extinguishers from Home Depot! Avoid those Kidde brand things--they're unreliable and generally terrible. I used to work in fire suppression, and those things are just what you'd expect for the money--cheap and liable not to actually work when you need them. Notice that on the FEMA page that RoxyBlue linked to, there is a recall on Kiddes "due to failure to operate." 

Find a local fire protection company--it's easy enough, just find a company or business with fire extinguishers (which is all of them) and look at the tag hanging on the extinguisher. The law requires that all extinguishers in businesses, factories, etc be inspected once a year. Those companies also sell extinguishers. The best extinguisher on the market is Amerex, but not all places carry them. They will be more expensive than the junk Home Depot carries, but they'll last for many many years and will actually work when you need them.


----------



## Eerie Erie Haunts (Oct 8, 2013)

I should also add that Haunted Spider is correct--you need ABC extinguishers, and a couple 10-pounders should be fine for a garage. Just make sure that they're accessible to you, but preferably not to your guests.


----------

